
Ask HN: Java vs. Scala for JVM based computational intelligence library - deapjvm
I am creating a JVM based library for computational intelligence algorithms, similar to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;deap&#x2F;deap (python). One of my primary goals with the library is commercial usability and therefore performance, as such I will be relying on Skymind&#x27;s ND4J&#x2F;S linear algebra library quite heavily (if you have any experience with alternatives, I am keen on hearing about them).<p>My question is, should I create the library in Java (8) or Scala?<p>- Using Java allows compatibility with most other JVM languages and frameworks (including Scala) if limited to Java 7.
- I prefer Scala over Java, as Scala is a more powerful language that will allow me to do more (especially functionally), but primarily I am worried that it will exclude users and&#x2F;or contributors.
- I plan on integrating with Skymind&#x27;s DL4J neural networks, though I think both languages will allow that.
- Apache Spark integration is also a goal.
- I am somewhat worried about the longevity of Scala.
- I am proficient in both languages, in both OO and functional styles.<p>Any feedback is much appreciated!
======
eip
Java 8 is definitely an improvement over Java 7 but Scala is still nicer to
work with. It can be a little more difficult to read others code though.

